# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  perle morbide

## antonispahn

Καλησπέρα έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανεις αυτό το προϊόν σε ιθαγενή η καναρίνια ;

----------


## HarrisC

Εγω πρωτη φορα βλεπω τις "μαλακες χανδρες" οπως τις ονομαζουν οι ιταλοι.Αντικαθιστουν λενε με αυτες την φυτρα,αλλα δεν εξηγουν στο προσπεκτους απο τι αποτελειτε καθε "χανδρα"

----------


## xrisam

Αρακάς είναι? ::

----------


## antonispahn

The beads soft entirely replace the administration of germinated seeds for Canaries, Goldfinches, Bullfinches, Siskins, Siskin Americans, Barrel organ and all other Finches and Exotics including waxbills.

Instructions for use and administration:
Start the administration about a month before mating and continuing until at least finished moulting.
Can possibly give the Perle Soft also during the rest period, two or three times a week.
The quantity to be administered is "ad libitum", or how the subjects require based on the number of the novel.
Since this is a very attractive product, we recommend the administration of at least 2 heaped tablespoons per day, in two stages: in the morning and in the afternoon / evening.

Preparation of the product:
It picks up a part of the product, for example, gr. And 100 grams are added. 200 of water (the water should always be about twice the weight of the product). We recommend using a bowl and make a preparation for the evening.
In the morning, before administration, Perle Soft to add a pastoncino or simply dry flour mails, so that, once mixed, the beads appear "grainy."
The whole is ready to be administered.
Prepare the product daily.

It takes into account the following opportunities:
add to any type of supplement and / or additive;
add to Perle Soft, prior to administration, the powder supplements.

Nutritional Values Guaranteed:
Crude Protein (min) 16%
Crude fat (min) 10%
Crude fiber (max) 3%
Moisture (max) 10%
Ash (max) 4%
Vitamin A (Min) 17,500 IU / kg
Vitamin D3 (min) 800 IU / kg
Vitamin E (min) 200 IU / kg
Copper (min) 10 mg / kg

Composition:
Flour, Maize, Wheat Flour, Oat Flour, Wheat Gluten Flour, Coconut Oil, Soybean Oil, Potato Protein, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, L-Lysine, Choline Hydrochloride, Natural and Artificial Flavors, DL Methionine, Vitamin E.

Supplement, Calcium L-Ascorbyl-2-Monophosphate (Stabilized Vitamin C), Biotin, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Oxide, Niacinamide, Vitamin B12.

Supplement, Rosemary Extract, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Beta Carotene, Magnesium Oxide, Vitamin A Acetate, Pantothenic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Idroclorata, Thiamine Mononitrata, Natural and Artificial Dyes, Complex Menadione Sodium bisulphate (source of Vitamin K3), Vitamin D3 Supplements, Cobalt Sulfate, Mixed Tocopherols.

Store in a cool, dry place.

It may contain genetically modified corn and soybeans


*Μετάφραση στα Ελληνικά : 


*Τα σφαιρίδια μαλακό αντικαταστήσει εξ ολοκλήρου τη διαχείριση των βλαστήσει τους σπόρους για Καναρίνια , καρδερίνες , Bullfinches , Siskins , Siskin Αμερικανοί , Barrel οργάνων και όλων των άλλων σπίνοι και Exotics συμπεριλαμβανομένων waxbills .

Οδηγίες για τη χρήση και τη διαχείριση :
Ξεκινήστε τη χορήγηση περίπου ένα μήνα πριν από το ζευγάρωμα και τουλάχιστον μέχρι το τελειώσει αλλαγής φτερώματος .
Μπορεί ενδεχομένως να δώσει το Perle Soft , επίσης, κατά τη διάρκεια της περιόδου ανάπαυσης , δύο ή τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα .
Η ποσότητα που θα χορηγηθεί είναι " κατά βούληση " , ή πώς τα υποκείμενα απαιτούν με βάση τον αριθμό των νέων .
Δεδομένου ότι αυτό είναι ένα πολύ ελκυστικό προϊόν , σας προτείνουμε τη χορήγηση τουλάχιστον 2 γεμάτες κουταλιές της σούπας την ημέρα , σε δύο στάδια : το πρωί και το απόγευμα / βράδυ .

Παρασκευή του προϊόντος :
Παραλαμβάνει ένα τμήμα του προϊόντος , για παράδειγμα, γρ. Και προστίθενται 100 γραμμάρια . 200 νερού ( το νερό θα πρέπει πάντα να είναι περίπου διπλάσιο από το βάρος του προϊόντος ) . Σας συνιστούμε να χρησιμοποιείτε ένα μπολ και να κάνει μια προετοιμασία για το βράδυ .
Το πρωί , πριν από τη χορήγηση , Perle Soft για να προσθέσετε ένα pastoncino ή απλά ξηρές mails αλεύρι , έτσι ώστε, όταν αναμειγνύονται , εμφανίζονται τα σφαιρίδια « κοκκώδης ».
Το σύνολο είναι έτοιμο να χορηγηθεί.
Προετοιμάστε το προϊόν καθημερινά .

Λαμβάνει υπόψη τις ακόλουθες δυνατότητες :
προσθήκη σε οποιοδήποτε τύπο συμπληρώματος ή / και πρόσθετο ?
προσθήκη στο Perle Soft , πριν από τη χορήγηση , τα συμπληρώματα σε σκόνη .

Διατροφικές αξίες που εγγυάται:
Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη ( min ) 16 %
Ακατέργαστο λίπος ( min ) 10 %
Ακατέργαστες ινώδεις ουσίες ( max ) 3 %
Υγρασία (max ) 10 %
Ash ( max ) 4 %
Βιταμίνη A ( Min ) 17.500 IU / kg
Η βιταμίνη D3 ( min) 800 IU / kg
Βιταμίνη Ε ( min ) 200 IU / kg
Χαλκού ( min) 10 mg / kg

σύνθεση:
Αλεύρι , Αραβόσιτος , σιτάλευρο , αλεύρι βρώμης , γλουτένη σιταριού αλεύρι , λάδι καρύδας , λάδι σόγιας , πρωτεΐνη πατάτας , ανθρακικό ασβέστιο , όξινο φωσφορικό ασβέστιο , L - Λυσίνη , Υδροχλωρική χολίνη , Φυσικά και Τεχνητά Αρώματα , DL μεθειονίνη , βιταμίνη Ε.

Συμπλήρωμα , ασβέστιο L - Ασκορβικό - 2 - Monophosphate ( σταθεροποιημένη βιταμίνη C ) , Βιοτίνη , εκχύλισμα yucca , οξείδιο του ψευδαργύρου , Οξείδιο του μαγγανίου , Niacinamide , βιταμίνη Β12 .

Συμπλήρωμα , εκχύλισμα δενδρολίβανου , θειικό χαλκό , ασβέστιο Ιωδικό , Βήτα Καροτίνη , Οξείδιο του μαγνησίου , βιταμίνη Α Acetate , Παντοθενικό οξύ , νάτριο σεληνίτης , φολικό οξύ , ριβοφλαβίνη , πυριδοξίνη Idroclorata , θειαμίνη Mononitrata , Φυσικές και τεχνητές χρωστικές ουσίες , Complex όξινο θειικό νάτριο Menadione ( πηγή Η βιταμίνη K3 ) , βιταμίνη D3 συμπληρώματα , κοβάλτιο Sulfate , τοκοφερόλες που έχουν αναμειχθεί .

Φυλάσσεται σε δροσερό , ξηρό μέρος .

Μπορεί να περιέχει γενετικώς τροποποιημένο καλαμπόκι και σόγια

----------


## jk21

Μια τροφη σε σχημα αρακα ή κατι τετοιο που εχει συσταση σαν μια αυγοτροφη του εμποριου συνιθισμενη ως προς πρωτεινες ,λιπη ,υδατανθρακες   .Θετικοτατο οτι λεει τα συστατικα της και δεν εχει βαση προιοντα αρτοποιιας αλλα καποια αλευρα ,ασχετο αν μεσα σε αυτα μπορει να ειναι και των δυο σπορων που λεει κατω κατω με θαρραλεο τροπο οτι μπορει να ειναι μεταλλαγμενοι (καλαμποκι ,σογια ) 

για αυγοτροφη* ετοιμη* ως προς τα αναγραφομενα συστατικα της ,δειχνει αρκετα καλη και μονο που δεν εχει στη συσταση τα λεγομενα προιοντα αρτοποιιας .για μενα αυτο ειναι κατι σημαντικο

για αντιστοιχο των φυτρων ... υπαρχει η διατροφικη αναλυση της ,μπορειτε να βρειτε και των φυτρων και βγαλτε τα συμπερασματα σας .... 

εγω απλα να πω ,οτι τα πραγματικα φυτρα δεν εχουν καμμια επικινδυνοτητα ,αν φροντιζουμε με ορεξη να τα ετοιμαζουμε και οχι να τα ξεπλενουμε και στραγγιζουμε οποτε θυμομαστε

* Tα σχολια ειναι πανω στη συσταση που βλεπω .δεν τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει

----------


## diriras

η πρωτη φωτο ειναι με φλας η δευτερη χωρις...

Τρελλη αποδοχη μεχρι τωρα που βραδιασε ετρωγαν με τα μουτρα

----------


## jk21

Η βαση που ειναι ανακατεμενο το σκευασμα ,τι ειναι ; αυγοτροφη; Αν ναι ,να ξερεις οτι η συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη ,μαλλον δεν εχει ... αυγο 

επισης το ανακατεμα υγρης αυγοτροφης με σπορους (δεν λεω για το perle ,λεω τους αλλους σπορους ) ενεχει μεγαλο κινδυνο αναπτυξης παθογονων μικροοργανισμων (εκτος αν τους εχεις  βρασει )

----------


## diriras

Αυτη ειναι η αυγοτροφη Δημητρη. Τα λιγα σπορακια που βλεπεις τα εχει μεσα η αυγοτροφη δεν εχω βαλει τιποτα αλλο .
Πρωτη φορα που την δοκιμασα σημερα η αποδοχη ηταν τεραστια και λεω να προχωρησω με την συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη με το περλε μεσα.
Το θετικο ειναι οτι κραταει ολη την αυγοτροφη υγρη και αφρατη λογω της αποροφησης νερου που εχει.
Για μενα ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο κους κους (που βαζαμε για υγρασια) αν πραγματι αντικαθιστα τους σπορους βλαστησης ως προν την αξια διατροφης.

Τροπος παρασκευης δικος μου και το αποτελεσμα που ειχα στις φωτο για καθε ενδιαφερομενο..


1.Εβαλα το περλε σε ενα μπουκαλακι νερο και προσθεσα το διπλασιο περιπου ογκο νερο.
2.Περιμενα περιπου 1.30 ωρα (η συσκευασια λεει τουλαχιστον 2)
3.Εβαλα τριπλασιο περιπου ογκου αυγοτροφης και το ανακατεψα καλα για ενα 5 λεπτο για να υγρανει η υφη.
4.Μια κουταλια του γλυκου σε καθε πουλακι και το υπολοιπο το φυλαξα ψυγειο.

Σκεφτηκα να τα περασω ολα στο multi να δω αποτελεσμα αλλα τελικα τα αφησα οπως ηταν.

----------


## jk21

οπως σου το ειπα .... να ξερεις οτι με αυτο το συνδιασμο ,δεν δινεις ιχνος αυγου .Η INDIOS δεν εχει αυγο 

παρα τα ζωικα προσθετα που λεει οτι εχει μεσα (σκουληκια ,γαριδες ) η πρωτεινη ειναι στο 17 % και απο μονη της ,για μενα δεν επαρκει για ιθαγενη ,εκτος αν την δινεις σε καναρινια 

τη γνωμη μου για τα perle morbide  την εχω πει .... με καταλληλη προσθηκη συνθετων πολυβιταμινων ,πανω σε μια βαση αλευρων ,μπορει καποιος να δημιουργησει (μετρωντας τα αντιστοιχα   θρεπτικα συστατικα των φυτρων ) ενα σκευασμα με παρομοια θρεπτικη αξια ..... μπορει και να ειναι και ετσι ....

ενα ομως δεν μπορει να μιμηθει και ειναι αυτο που κανει τα φυτρα να ξεχωριζουν απο ολες τις αλλες τροφες και αποτελει και την αιτια που τα δινουμε .

Τα φυτρα ,ως τροφη που δεν εχει θερμανθει και επειδη εχουν αυτη την ιδιοτητα την στιγμη του ξυπνηματος των σπορων ,ειναι γεματα  *ενζυμα * 

http://www.chem.uoa.gr/courses/Under...mopoulos/3.pdf
http://www.proionta-tis-fisis.info/?...85%CE%BC%CE%B1

που ειναι χρησιμα ,ειδικα στους νεοσσους στις πρωτες μερες για το μεταβολισμο των θρεπτικων στοιχειων (δρουν σαν καταλυτες )  αλλα και σε ολη την ζωη των πουλιων 

αρα αν πχ φτιαξει καποιος αυγοτροφη (δεν χρειαζεται να εχει στρογγυλο σχημα και πρασινο χρωμα ... ) με την ιδια θρεπτικη αξια των φυτρων αλλα και παλι οχι με τα ενζυμα τους ,ουτε και εκεινη θα ειναι το αντικαταστατο των φυτρων 

θα ειναι ομως ,οπως και το παρον προιον ,ενα καλο τροφιμο που σε αντιθεση  με τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,δεν << ντρεπεται >> να αποκαλυπτει στη συσταση του την βαση αλευρων που εχει 


οσο για τα σπορια που ειναι μεσα στην indios ,αν δεν εχουν περασει απο ακτινοβοληση και απολυμανση πριν μπουν στη συσκευασια (το υποθετω και το ελπιζω ) δεν το βρισκω καθολου καλη ιδεα .Αν ομως πριν μπουν εχουν υποστει επεξεργασια καθαρισμου απο επικινδυνα βακτηρια ,τοτε οκ

----------


## diriras

Οκ σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες Δημητρη
Εχεις βρει καπου τα ποσοστα περιεκτικοτητας της indios γιατι δεν τα εχει στο site τους
Αυγο δινω ξεχωριστα απο την Αυγοτροφη

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

τεραστεια αποδοχη, τα πουλια περιμενουν πανω στις αυγοθηκες που τους βαζω τις περλες με οτι αλλο, συν οτι στο δυωρο ειναι ετοιμες. δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να αντικαταστησουν πληρως τους βλατωμενους αλλα κ εν μερη να το κανουν σε συγκριση με την αποδοχη(με τους βλατωμενους δεν ειδα τετοια),το κοστος κ την ευκολια στην ετοιμασια, πιστευω αξιζει να τις δοκιμασετε..

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> τεραστεια αποδοχη, τα πουλια περιμενουν πανω στις αυγοθηκες που τους βαζω τις περλες με οτι αλλο, συν οτι στο δυωρο ειναι ετοιμες. δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να αντικαταστησουν πληρως τους βλατωμενους αλλα κ εν μερη να το κανουν σε συγκριση με την αποδοχη(με τους βλατωμενους δεν ειδα τετοια),το κοστος κ την ευκολια στην ετοιμασια, πιστευω αξιζει να τις δοκιμασετε..


Σταυρο, θεωρεις οτι η φυτρα δεν εχει αποδοχη απο τα πουλια?
Να αντικαταστησουν τη φυτρα τα μαργαριταρια? Ειναι σα να λεμε οτι αντικαθιστας το ***********  Συγνωμη αλλα ειναι ενδεικτικο παραδειγμα.
Ναι τα "μαργαριταρια" εχουν αποδοχη απο τα πουλια, αλλα η φυτρα ειναι αναντικαταστατη!!!

Φιλικα.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> Σταυρο, θεωρεις οτι η φυτρα δεν εχει αποδοχη απο τα πουλια?
> Να αντικαταστησουν τη φυτρα τα μαργαριταρια? Ειναι σα να λεμε οτι αντικαθιστας το sex με τη μ.....           Συγνωμη αλλα ειναι ενδεικτικο παραδειγμα.
> Ναι τα "μαργαριταρια" εχουν αποδοχη απο τα πουλια, αλλα η φυτρα ειναι αναντικαταστατη!!!
> 
> Φιλικα.



Γιαννη,αυτα καταλαβες απο αυτα που εγραψα?

1) οταν μιλαω για πουλια δε λεω για τα δικα σου αλλα για τα δικα μου κ εγω δεν εχω καρδερινες, δεν μιλαω για θεωρια αλλα για τι ειδα με τα ματια μου στα ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ πουλια( οι περλες στο τελος της ημερας δεν υπαρχουν κ τα φυτρα τα πεταγα)

2)λεω καπου οτι ειναι καλυτερες η αντικαθηστουν πληρως τα φυτρα?γιατι το ξανα διαβαζω κ δεν το βλεπω πουθενα.

3)ασε που αν πετυχει η ******************** *********

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

1)Σταυρο, γιατι φωναζεις τα" ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ"?Και γιατι θα επρεπε να γνωριζω οτι εσυ δεν εννοεις καποιο ειδος ιθαγενους οταν αυτη η ενοτητα αφορα τα συγκεκριμενα πουλια?Μιλαμε δηλ σε θεμα που αφορα ιθαγενη κι εσυ μιλας για αποδοχη(την οποια παραδεχτηκα) στα καναρινια?
2)Λες "εν μερη", αλλα εστω κι αυτο τα τιμαει πολυ.Βασικα, κι εγω ερωτηση εκανα..."_Να αντικαταστησουν τη φυτρα τα μαργαριταρια? "._Δεν εγραψα οτι ντε και καλα αυτο εννοεις!Για το αν την αντικαθιστουν, απαντας στο Νο 3 και προφανως εχεις την αποψη σου...Σεβαστη παντως! 
3)Εχω κι εγω 40 ζευγαρια καναρινια κι οχι μονο καρδερινες....

----------


## antonispahn

Το δώσα για πρώτη φορα την παρασκευή, είναι ποιο οικονομικό απ ότι νόμιζα γιατί φουσκώνει. Τα πουλια έφαγαν όλα αλλα δεν τρελάθηκαν κι όλας. Θα το δίνω εβδομαδιαία σε όλα και σε 3 ζευγάρια (1 καρδερίνες και 2 καναρίνια) θα το δίνω καθημερινά αν βγάλουν πουλάκια και θα το συγκρίνω με αλλα παρόμοια που δεν θα περνούν

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

Γιαννη το εχουμε τεντωσει κ χαλασει το θεμα του παιδιου με τα offtopic, δε φωναζω σε κανεναν αλλα τονιζω για πια πουλια μιλαω, διαβασε λιγο κ το πρωτο ποστ να δεις τι ρωταει ο φιλος κ μετα μου ξανα βαζεις χερι που εγω με τα μολις 4 ζευγαρια καναρια μιλαω σε κατηγορια με ιθαγενη.οσο για την ερωτηση σου,ευκολα ο γραπτος λογος παρεξηγειται κ μπορει να νομιζει κανεις οτι κριβει μια δοση ειρωνιας.
40 ζευγαρια καναρια...βαλε τπτ να δουμε κ εμεις οι καινουργοι

----------


## jk21

επειδη ο γραπτος λογος πραγματι μπορει να παρεξηγηθει ,οποιαδηποτε διευκρινιση επι προσωπικου να γινει με προσωπικη επαφη σας και απο δω και περα οι θεσεις να ειναι μονο επι του σκευασματος !!!

----------


## HarrisC

Θα μπορουσε οποιος εχει παρει τις perle να μου πει ποση ημερομηνια ληξης δινει ο κατασκευαστης  (στο περιπου) και ποσο εχει?? στο περιπου ναχω μια εικονα.

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλησπερα...θα ηθελα να μαθω απο καποιον που εχει εμπειρια....για το προιον αυτο :



Για ενα ζευγαρι ποσο περιπου ποσοτητα πρεπει να δινω και ποσοι αυγοτροφη Cede πρεπει να προσθεσω μεσα...??

----------


## jk21

Κωστα η αναγραφη εμπορικων συνδεσμων (λιανικη ,που απευθυνονται στο κοινο ) απαγορευεται εκ των ορων συμμετοχης που προσφατα αποδεχθηκες κατα την εγγραφη σου ......

υπαρχει ηδη θεμα ,στην πρωτη σελιδα των θεματων στη διατροφη των ιθαγενων και προχωρω στη συγχωνευση του δικου σου με εκεινο .

η συσκευασια δινει ενδεικτικη συσταση αναμιξης ;

----------


## jk21

> Οδηγίες για τη χρήση και τη διαχείριση :
> Ξεκινήστε τη χορήγηση περίπου ένα μήνα πριν από το ζευγάρωμα και τουλάχιστον μέχρι το τελειώσει αλλαγής φτερώματος .
> Μπορεί ενδεχομένως να δώσει το Perle Soft , επίσης, κατά τη διάρκεια της περιόδου ανάπαυσης , δύο ή τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα .
> Η ποσότητα που θα χορηγηθεί είναι " κατά βούληση " , ή πώς τα υποκείμενα απαιτούν με βάση τον αριθμό των νέων .
> Δεδομένου ότι αυτό είναι ένα πολύ ελκυστικό προϊόν , σας προτείνουμε τη χορήγηση τουλάχιστον 2 γεμάτες κουταλιές της σούπας την ημέρα , σε δύο στάδια : το πρωί και το απόγευμα / βράδυ .
> 
> Παρασκευή του προϊόντος :
> Παραλαμβάνει ένα τμήμα του προϊόντος , για παράδειγμα, γρ. Και προστίθενται 100 γραμμάρια . 200 νερού ( το νερό θα πρέπει πάντα να είναι περίπου διπλάσιο από το βάρος του προϊόντος ) . Σας συνιστούμε να χρησιμοποιείτε ένα μπολ και να κάνει μια προετοιμασία για το βράδυ .
> Το πρωί , πριν από τη χορήγηση , Perle Soft για να προσθέσετε ένα pastoncino ή απλά ξηρές mails αλεύρι , έτσι ώστε, όταν αναμειγνύονται , εμφανίζονται τα σφαιρίδια « κοκκώδης ».
> ...



αυτη απο οτι βλεπω στο ποστ 4 ,ειναι τελικα η συσταση της εταιριας

----------


## kostas salonika

Συγγνώμη για το καινούριο ποστ..θα το έχω αύριο στα χέρια μου...δηλαδή εγώ στα 100 γραμμάρια θα βάλω 200 νερό...τώρα αυγό τροφή άμα προσθέσω αλλά 100 γραμμάρια θα είναι καλά και το άλλο που θέλω να βάλω είναι ασβέστιο..2 κουταλάκια στο κάθε πουλί πρωί βράδη η ένα πρωί και ένα βράδη;;

----------


## jk21

αυτο που λεει ειναι αναμιξη πχ 100 γρ προιοντος με 200 γρ νερου (σωστα τα λες ) το βραδυ και το πρωι που θα εχει απορροφηθει  ,αναμιξη οσης αυγοτροφης θελεις ωστε να παρει μια αφρατεμενη κοκκωδη  μορφη το συνολικο μιγμα 

αυτο επισης που λεει ειναι συσταση παροχης 2 κουταλιων της σουπας την ημερα (1 το πρωι 1 το απογευμα  ) 

απλα σου ερμηνευω οτι διαβαζω και καταλαβαινω και δεν εχω κανει χρηση του σκευασματος ,να σου πω αν πραγματι ειναι τοση η ποσοτητα που τρωγεται απο τα πουλια .Αν το εχουν καποια μελη ,θα σε βοηθησουν 

το ασβεστιο που θα βαλεις ,ειναι οσα γραμμαρια του πριοντος ασβεστιου που εχεις ,αντιστοιχουν σε  Κ γραμμαρια στερεους τροφης ,οπου Κ= γραμμαρια προιοντος +γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης που θα βαλεις

----------


## kostas salonika

πως το βλεπεται??[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## ninos

τελικά αυτό το πράσινο είναι αρακάς ;

----------


## kostaskirki

Κώστα δεν ξέρω αν είναι της φωτογραφίας αλλά μου φαίνεται πως δεν εχουν φουσκώσει οι πέρλες.  Οταν απορροφησουν το νερό διπλασιαζονται σε όγκο.  Δες να είναι μαλακές και ευκολοδιαλυτες.Νομιζω πως θέλει λίγο αυγότροφη παραπανω στο μείγμα σου. Έχει παντως τρομερή αποδοχή από όλα τα πουλιά. Μην τα αφήσεις στα πουλιά πανω απο 3 ώρες για τυχόν μικρόβια, βακτήρια κλπ

----------


## jk21

> τελικά αυτό το πράσινο είναι αρακάς ;



απο την συσταση που μας ειχε βαλει ο Αντωνης στο ποστ 4 ,φαινεται ξεκαθαρα οτι ειναι προιον απο μιγμα αλευρων (το πρωτο στη σειρα δεν λεει τι αλευρο ειναι και θα υπεθετα σιταλευρο αν δεν ειχε σαν 3ο στη σειρα και αλλο .Απο φυτικο αλλο προιον ,λέει οτι εχει και πρωτεινη πατατας 



Composition:
Flour, Maize, Wheat Flour, Oat Flour, Wheat Gluten Flour, Coconut Oil, Soybean Oil, Potato Protein, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, L-Lysine, Choline Hydrochloride, Natural and Artificial Flavors, DL Methionine, Vitamin E.

Supplement, Calcium L-Ascorbyl-2-Monophosphate (Stabilized Vitamin C), Biotin, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Oxide, Niacinamide, Vitamin B12.

Supplement, Rosemary Extract, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Beta Carotene, Magnesium Oxide, Vitamin A Acetate, Pantothenic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Idroclorata, Thiamine Mononitrata, Natural and Artificial Dyes, Complex Menadione Sodium bisulphate (source of Vitamin K3), Vitamin D3 Supplements, Cobalt Sulfate, Mixed Tocopherols.

Store in a cool, dry place.

It may contain genetically modified corn and soybeans

----------


## georgallas

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

Ένα καινουργιο προιον κυκλοφορα τα ακολουθα :
Α ντικαθιστούν Οριστικά τους Σπόρους Βλάστησης. Ε ξαλείφοντας τους Γνωστούς Κινδύνους που Οφείλονται στη Διαδικασία Βλάστησης. Β ελτίωση ωοτοκίας έως 20%. Μ είωση εως και Εξάλειψη των Μαύρων Κουκίδων σε Νεοσσούς. Κ αλύτεροι δείκτες ανάπτυξης. Δ υνατότητα Πρόσθεσης οποιοδήποτε Υδατοδιαλυτό Φάρμακο ή Συμπληρωμα.
Διατροφικές αξίες: 
Ακατέργαστη πρωτεΐνη (min) 16% Ακατέργαστο λίπος (min) 10% Ακατέργαστες ινώδεις ουσίες (max) 3% Υγρασία (max) 10% Ash (max) 4% Βιταμίνη A (Min) 17.500 IU / kg Η βιταμίνη D3 (min) 800 IU / kg Βιταμίνη Ε (min) 200 IU / kg Χαλκού (min) 10 mg / kg
Σύνθεση: 
Αλεύρι, Αραβόσιτος, σιτάλευρο, αλεύρι βρώμης, γλουτένη σιταριού αλεύρι, λάδι καρύδας, λάδι σόγιας, πρωτεΐνη πατάτας, ανθρακικό ασβέστιο, όξινο φωσφορικό ασβέστιο, L-Λυσίνη, Υδροχλωρική χολίνη, Φυσικά και Τεχνητά Αρώματα, DL μεθειονίνη, βιταμίνη Ε. Συμπλήρωμα, ασβέστιο L-Ασκορβικό-2-Monophosphate (σταθεροποιημένη βιταμίνη C), Βιοτίνη, εκχύλισμα yucca, οξείδιο του ψευδαργύρου, Οξείδιο του μαγγανίου, Niacinamide, βιταμίνη Β12. Συμπλήρωμα, εκχύλισμα δενδρολίβανου, θειικό χαλκό, ασβέστιο Ιωδικό, Βήτα Καροτίνη, Οξείδιο του μαγνησίου, βιταμίνη Α, Παντοθενικό οξύ, νάτριο σεληνίτης, φολικό οξύ, ριβοφλαβίνη, πυριδοξίνη Idroclorata, θειαμίνη Mononitrata, Φυσικές και τεχνητές χρωστικές ουσίες, Complex Menadione όξινο θειικό νάτριο (πηγή βιταμίνης Κ3), Βιταμίνη D3 συμπληρώματα, κοβάλτιο Sulfate, τοκοφερόλες που έχουν αναμειχθεί.

Ποια ειναι η άποψη σας ;;
Γιώργος

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου μετεφερα το θεμα σου ,στο παλαιοτερο με το ιδιο αντικειμενο  .Δες περι τινος προκειται και αν εχεις καποια απορια ,το συζηταμε .Παντως ασχετα με την αποδοχη που υπαρχει ή οχι και την ξερει οποιος το εχει κανει χρηση ,αυτο που ειναι ξεκαθαρο ,ειναι οτι δεν εχει σχεση με φυτρωμενους σπορους !

----------


## georgallas

*Δημήτρη, το πιο κατω ειναι η καινουργια έκδοση !
Perle Morbide Bianche (kg.9)*  	Δημήτρη, το πιο κατω ειναι η καινουργια έκδοση !


*Benefits:* *Perle Morbide Bianche®* completely  replaces the germinated seeds for: canaries, canarini, goldfinches,  bullfinches, siskins, american spinus, redpolls and other finches,  included exotic birds and estrildid finches. They’re very easy to  prepare. They prevent the well-known germination risks. They reduce the  black dots of nestlings and they make them disappear. It’s possible to  add in the water, used for preparation, any kind of medecine or soluble  additive.



*PERLE PERLE MORBID *** MORBID BIANCHE is ditto but without dyes* 
 INGREDIENTS 
 corn, ground wheat, ground oats, corn gluten meal, coconut oil, soybean  oil, potato protein, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, L-lysine,  choline, Natural and Artificial Flavors, chloride, DL methionine,  vitamin E. 
 supplements, calcium L-ascorbic acid 2 - monophosphate  (stabilized vitamin C), biotin, yucca schidigera extract. zinc oxide,  manganese oxide, niacinamide, vitamin B12 
 supplement, rosemary  extract, copper sulfate, calcium Yodado, beta-carotene, magnesium oxide,  vitamin A acetate, calcium pantothenate, sodium, folic acid, Riboavina,  pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, natural and artificial  colors, menadione, b complex isolfato sodium (source of vitamin K3),  vitamin D3, Cobalt sulfate, mixed tocopherols. 
 Guaranteed Analysis: 
 Crude Protein min 16% 
 Crude Fat / Oil least 10% 
 Crude fiber max 3% 
 Moisture max 10% 
 Crude Ash up to 4% 
 Vitamin A min 17 500 IU / Kg 
 Vitamin D3 at least 800 IU / Kg 
 Vitamin E min 200 IU / Kg. 
 Copper min 10mg/Kg 

 This product may contain genetically modified corn and soy. 
 Store in a cool, dry place.*

Την δινω με red moist widden mollen !
Αυτο μπορε να δημιουργησει προβληματα ??τα πιο κατω ειναι τα χρακτηριστικα της ¨:


*


*EGGFOOD MOIST COLORANTE (10kg)*                           Complementary food with red factor        
                    Witte Molen Eggfood Red is developed especially for colour  canaries.  is With added amino acids to efficiently fulfil the protein  demand. This eggfood can be directly provided, but also easily mixes  with other sorts of eggfood or with for instance soakseed. This eggfood  is also available without hemp seed.

Feeding instructions: 
Eggfood may be given all year round (in moderation), but especially in  the breeding season (25% of the total daily food requirement). 

Composition:
Bakery products, sugar, oils & fats, cereals, seeds, minerals, vegetable(by)products, egg products, yeast.
Contains EU-permitted antioxidants and colorants

Analysis:
Crude protein: 12,0%
Crude Fat:       10,9%

Nutritional Additives:
Vit. A (retinyl acetate)  19.998 IE/kg
Vit. D3 (cholecalciferol)  1.999 IE/kg
Vit. E (dl-a-tocopheryl)      300 IE/kg
Vit. C (I-ascorbic acid)     750 mg/kg

Copper CU (II) Sulphate 0,03 mg/kg
Iron (FE)  0,6 mg/kg
Manganese (MN)  0,3 mg/kg
Zinc (ZN)  0,22 mg/kg


                       Preservability            :             12            months          

                                  Packaging :            10KG          
                        Article no.            :             2013001

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν βλεπω κατι διαφορετικο απο την αρχικη και δεν ξερω αν διαβασες το παρον θεμα ,οπου ηδη εχω δωσει τη θεση μου 

το προιον ειναι φτιαγμενο συμφωνα με οτι δηλωνει ,απο καλαμποκι ,σιταρι ,βρωμη (υποθετω σε αλεσμενη μορφη τους ) ,απο αλευρι καλαμποκιου  ,ελαιο καρυδας ,ελαιο σογιας ,πρωτεινη απο πατατα ,ασβεστιο σε διαφορες μορφες ,διαφορα αρωματα και αλλα συνθετικα συμπληρωματα (αμινοξεα ,βιταμινες κλπ ) 

ενω στο τελος επισημαινει οτι μπορει να εμπεριεχεται μεταλλαγμενη σογια ή καλαμποκι ......

η πρωτεινη του ειναι στο 16 % παραυτα και δεν αρκει απο μονο του για ταισμα νεοσσων ,αλλα για να φτασει τις αναγκες ενος 20 με 22 % ειδικα των πρωτων ημερων (για σωστη αναπτυξη ) θελει και προσθηκη αυγου ή αλλης ζωικης πρωτεινης 

ειναι στην ουσια ενα εμπλουτισμενο προιον ζυμης καποιας ποικιλιας αλευρων και δεν ειναι ουτε αυγοτροφη (αφου δεν εχει αυγο ) ,ουτε φυτρο αφου τα φυτρα εχουν σαν χαρακτηριστικο σε σχεση με αλλες πρωτεινουχες τροφες ,την υπαρξη ενζυμων ,συστατικων δηλαδη που εχει αναγκη ο οργανισμος και ειδικα των νεογνων για σωστη απορροφηση ολων των αλλων θρεπτικων συστατικων .Τα ενζυμα σε τροφες που εχουν θερμανθει πανω απο 40 το πολυ βαθμους (και πιο κατω ) πανε περιπατο ...... δεν νομιζω να ειναι σκευασμα που ειναι εντελως αψητο ,αλλιως δεν δικαιολογειται το σχημα του ....

οτι εχει χρωμα πρασινο ,γιατι εχει μεσα του πρασινο φυσικο ή συνθετικο χρωμα ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητα και σπορος που ειναι ετοιμος να φυτρωσει ...

ειχα την εξης απορια ... αν παρω κουσκους ,βαλω λιγη σπιρουλινα ,μια πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα ,λιγο τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο και το βαλω να φουσκωσει στο νερο ,εφτιαξα φυτρα;  παρομοια εμφανιση και θρεπτικη αξια θα εχει ....


το ξαναειπα .... αν ηταν να κανω χρηση μιας ετοιμης αυγοτροφης ,σαν αυτη που εχει πιο κατω ,με βαση προιοντα αρτοποιιας και οχι αλευρα ,μαζι με αυγο ,θα προτιμουσα περλες αντι ετοιμης αυγοτροφης ,αν βεβαια ειχα το κοστος της και οχι αρκετα πιο πανω ,οπως στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση .... 

εγω ομως δεν κανω χρηση ουτε ετοιμης ,ουτε των περλων ,οποτε δεν μπορω να βοηθησω περαιτερω 


Η αυγοτροφη που ρωτας πιο κατω ,με πρωτεινη 12 % ειναι αρκετα χαμηλα και οριακα για συντηρηση ,για να δοθει μονη της σε αναπαραγωγη .Μονο με πολυ πολυ αυγο μπορεις να την ανεβασεις 

Μιση μιση ποσοτητα με περλες ,δινει ενα μεσο ορο 14 % που και αυτος ειναι κατω του 20 με 22 % που θελουν την πρωτη κρισιμη βδομαδα τα μικρα για να ταιστουν

----------


## georgallas

> εγω δεν βλεπω κατι διαφορετικο απο την αρχικη και δεν ξερω αν διαβασες το παρον θεμα ,οπου ηδη εχω δωσει τη θεση μου 
> 
> το προιον ειναι φτιαγμενο συμφωνα με οτι δηλωνει ,απο καλαμποκι ,σιταρι ,βρωμη (υποθετω σε αλεσμενη μορφη τους ) ,απο αλευρι καλαμποκιου  ,ελαιο καρυδας ,ελαιο σογιας ,πρωτεινη απο πατατα ,ασβεστιο σε διαφορες μορφες ,διαφορα αρωματα και αλλα συνθετικα συμπληρωματα (αμινοξεα ,βιταμινες κλπ ) 
> 
> ενω στο τελος επισημαινει οτι μπορει να εμπεριεχεται μεταλλαγμενη σογια ή καλαμποκι ......
> 
> η πρωτεινη του ειναι στο 16 % παραυτα και δεν αρκει απο μονο του για ταισμα νεοσσων ,αλλα για να φτασει τις αναγκες ενος 20 με 22 % ειδικα των πρωτων ημερων (για σωστη αναπτυξη ) θελει και προσθηκη αυγου ή αλλης ζωικης πρωτεινης 
> 
> ειναι στην ουσια ενα εμπλουτισμενο προιον ζυμης καποιας ποικιλιας αλευρων και δεν ειναι ουτε αυγοτροφη (αφου δεν εχει αυγο ) ,ουτε φυτρο αφου τα φυτρα εχουν σαν χαρακτηριστικο σε σχεση με αλλες πρωτεινουχες τροφες ,την υπαρξη ενζυμων ,συστατικων δηλαδη που εχει αναγκη ο οργανισμος και ειδικα των νεογνων για σωστη απορροφηση ολων των αλλων θρεπτικων συστατικων .Τα ενζυμα σε τροφες που εχουν θερμανθει πανω απο 40 το πολυ βαθμους (και πιο κατω ) πανε περιπατο ...... δεν νομιζω να ειναι σκευασμα που ειναι εντελως αψητο ,αλλιως δεν δικαιολογειται το σχημα του ....
> ...


Το ποσοστό πρωτεΐνης 20-22% έχει συζητηθεί κάπου αποεχει συζητηθεί κάπου?

----------


## jk21

φιλε μου προχειρο σου εχω ,οτι στη συντηρηση στα ενηλικα το ποσοστο πρωτεινης ειναι 14 %


https://s3.amazonaws.com/mmi_sacn5/C...cine+Birds.pdf

σελ 1260 (δες τον πινακα για passerines ) 

η kayteer κρεμα νεοσσων εχει πρωτεινη 22 % 

http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact...-baby-bird.php

η versele εχει και την Α21 για νεοσσους και την orlux handmix με 21 % 

http://www.versele-laga.com/en/For-y...ropean-finches

δες και εδω 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B1%CF%82


Δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι τα πουλια στη φυση τρωνε ζωικη πρωτεινη (εντομα ,σκουληκια κλπ ) την περιοδο εκεινη ,γιατι μονο ετσι μπορουν να ενισχυσουν την πρωτεινη των σπορων

----------


## jk21

Αλλες δυο παγκοσμια γνωστες εταιριες ,για νεοσσους προτεινουν  για ταισμα νεοσσων

http://www.zupreem.com/products/embrace






Crude Protein (min.)
22.0%

Crude Fat (min.)
9.0%

Crude Fiber (max.)
5.0%

Moisture (max.)
10%








http://www.hbf-uk.co.uk/products/handrearing.html


*arrison's Hand-Rearing Formulas Table
*




*Composition*
*Hatch to 7 days*
*7 to 21 days*
*21 days to weaning*
*Other uses*


Protein 26% (min)
Fat 14% (min)
Fibre % (min)
Moisture 10% (min)
Passerines


Cockateils


Parrots



Protein 35% (min)
Fat 19% (min)
Fibre 1% (min)
Moisture 10% (min)
Small insectivorous birds with an apparent inability to digest cornstarch
*Anorexia with slowed gastrointestinal emptying time
*As a dietary transition for recovering patients
* Medical and surgical patients that are recovering from pansystemic failure
*For debilitated or injured birds


Protein 18% (min)
Fat 11% (min)
Fibre 4% (min)
Moisture 10% (min)
Baby Macaws, Cockatoos, African Greys, Amazons, Conures, Pionus from day 1
*Hospitalized birds that require supplemental feeding
*Birds with beak injury


Other parrots to weaning



Cockateils

----------


## georgallas

φιλε Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ 

Γιώργος

----------


## antonispahn

Το χρησιμοποιησα σε καποια πουλια περσυ ειδα μικρη διαφορα μπορει να ηταν και τυχαια, στην Αγγλια πολλοι πινουν νερο στο ονομα του. Θα το χρησιμοποιησω περισσοτερο φετος κυριως λογω της μεγαλης αποδιχης που εχει και μου επιτρεπει να δινω στα πουλια οτι θελω αναμεμειγμενο με αυτο. Οπως ηδη λεχθηκε πρεπει να θεωρειτε μια πολυ καλη αυγοτροφη εμποριου και οχι φυτρα. Επισης η καταναλωση ξηρης αυγοτροφης αυξηθηκε περιπου 50% σε σχεση με αλλες χρονιες

----------


## kostas salonika

καλησπερα παιδια..αμα ετοιμασω τις περλες απο το βραδυ και τις βαλω ψυγειο και τις δωσω το πρωι θα εχω θεμα?...γιατι το πρωι δεν προλαβενω να της κανω πρεπει να σηκωθω απο τις 3ης τα χαραματα..

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω κανει χρηση ,ωστε να σου απαντησω 100 % υπευθυνα και ισως καποιος που εχει κανει χρηση ,σου πει πιο εγκυρα  

δεν  νομιζω να εχεις προβλημα σε ψυγειο .Το κουσκους σε ψυγειο , που δεν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο αλλα κατι παρομοιο ,δεν εχει προβλημα

----------


## kostas salonika

ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη

----------


## kostas salonika

Καλημέρα παιδιά...εχει κάποιος αφότου εχει κάνει το μειγμα το πρωί και του περισσέψει να το βάλει στο ψυγείο και να το δώσει το απόγευμα;;εννοώ να τα εχει βάλει όλα μέσα αυγοτροφη,σκουλήκια κ.τ.λ

----------


## antoninio

> καλησπερα παιδια..αμα ετοιμασω τις περλες απο το βραδυ και τις βαλω ψυγειο και τις δωσω το πρωι θα εχω θεμα?...γιατι το πρωι δεν προλαβενω να της κανω πρεπει να σηκωθω απο τις 3ης τα χαραματα..


καλημερα..εγω τις βαζω το βραδυ και τις προσφερω το πρωι..κανενα προβλημα..καντο και εσυ ετσι...

----------


## antoninio

> Καλημέρα παιδιά...εχει κάποιος αφότου εχει κάνει το μειγμα το πρωί και του περισσέψει να το βάλει στο ψυγείο και να το δώσει το απόγευμα;;εννοώ να τα εχει βάλει όλα μέσα αυγοτροφη,σκουλήκια κ.τ.λ


να φτιαχνεις αναλογια για να τις βαζεις μονο μια φορα το πρωι ...ξαναβαλε νερο και ετοιμασε αλλες περλες για το μεσημερι...εαν τις αφησεις στο ψυγειο με σκουλικι εκτος το οτι ειναι επικινδυνο μαζευουν η αλλιως σφιγγουν οι περλες λογο του οτι δεν εχει νερο...εχεις πολυ χρονο απο το πρωι μεχρι το απογευμα να κανεις καινουριες...να κανεις υπολογισμους...δεν θελει και παρα πολυ...ενα καλο κουταλακι γλυκου ανα ζευγαρι εναι μια χαρα..οταν εχεις μικρα βαζε το ιδιο αλλα περισσοτερο σκουληκι..οσο μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα τοτε θα βαζεις περισσοτερες περλες,συνηθως μετα την πρωτη εβδομαδα..

----------


## kostas salonika

Ετσυ το έκανα έβαλα τις πέρλες στο νερό και τις έβαλα στο ψυγείο..το πρωί πρόσθεσα την αυγοτροφη και τα σκουλήκια...πρόσφερα στην θυλικια 1 κουταλιά τις σούπας πέρλες στο οποίο ειχε εκτός τα σκουλήκια που εχει η αυγοτροφη αλλά 10 pinkies γιατί  εχει και μωρά...τι απόγευμα θα κάνω πάλη πέρλες απλός δεν θα βάλω τόσα σκουλήκια...

----------


## an.nicolaou

Παιδιά προσθέτετε στις πέρλες νερό τις βάζετε στο ψυγείο και μετά από την πάροδο κάποιων ωρών προσθέτετε πολυβιταμινες και αυγοτροφή και την δίνετε στα πουλιά ;

----------


## an.nicolaou

κάνεις;

----------


## carduelis

Aκριβώς όπως το έγραψες.

Θέλει όμως προσοχή να μην σου λασπώσουν.

Οσο πέρλα βάζεις... θα βάζεις και το αντίστοιχο νερό. (σε όγκο)

----------


## an.nicolaou

οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ. αν τις αφήσω έξω από το ψυγείο να φουσκωσουν χαλούν;

----------


## carduelis

> οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ. αν τις αφήσω έξω από το ψυγείο να φουσκωσουν χαλούν;


Ναι ...

----------


## an.nicolaou

καλησπέρα . Σήμερα έβαλα για πρώτη φορά τις πέρλες στα πουλιά μου. αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι οι πέρλες ήταν λασπώδεις. η δοσολογία που έβαλα νερό πέρλες είναι το ;αναγραφόμενο στη συσκευασία. έτσι πρέπει να είναι?

----------


## stam64

[QUOTE=carduelis;752440]Aκριβώς όπως το έγραψες.

Θέλει όμως προσοχή να μην σου λασπώσουν.

*Οσο πέρλα βάζεις... θα βάζεις και το αντίστοιχο νερό. (σε όγκο)* 


Ανδρέα, ως προς την αναλογία όπως τα λέει ο Βill, εγώ έτσι κάνω κ δεν ειναι λασπώδης!

----------


## an.nicolaou

Η δοσολογία ήταν ακριβής. Απλά στο νερό διαλυσα γύρη. τα άφησα 2 ώρες εξω από το ψυγείο  και 1 ώρα στο ψυγείο. ήταν όμως λάσπη. παίζει ρόλο που το έβαλα στο ψυγείο;

----------


## stam64

είτε τα βάζω ψυγείο (καλοκαίρι) είτε στο δωμάτιο(αυτή την περίοδο) δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο.
Μου λάσπωνε μόνο όσον αναφορά τη δοσολογία το νερού (αν μου έπεφτε παραπάνω νερό).
Γύρη δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει κ δεν έχω γνώμη..

----------


## carduelis

Γύρη για πιο λόγο έβαλες ?

Απλά πράγματα είναι.

Πάρε μία κούπα σε όποιο μέγεθος θέλεις εσύ.

Γεμισέ την με πέρλες και μετά γέμισε την ίδια κούπα με νερό.

Μόλις τα βάλεις (πέρλες και νερό) στο καινούριο δοχείο....μετά από 5-10 λεπτά ανακατεψέ τα λίγο.....και άσε να ρουφήξουν εντελώς το νερό.Μετά από λίγες ώρες είναι έτοιμες.

Ανακατεύεις με *ξηρή αυγοτροφή* και είσαι έτοιμος.

Εξαιρετικό προιόν.

----------


## an.nicolaou

Οκ θα δοκιμάσω ξανά. Γύρη έχω βάλει λόγο των ιδιοτήτων της.

----------


## oasis

οι περλες δεν ειναι αυγοτροφη γιατι νομιζω καποιοι το εχουν μπερδεψει το προιον με αυγοτροφη. Σιγουρα μπορειτε να το βαλετε και στην αυγοτροφη. Μου την συστησε Αγγλος κορυφαιος εκτροφεας που την χρησιμοποιει πολυ  καιρο. Θελει προσοχη, *μεγαλη προσοχη στη δοσολογια που δινετε ημερησιως* στα πουλια σας γιατι ειναι παχυντικη.Μια κουταλια του γλυκου ειναι υπερδιπλασια ποσοτητα. Ο ανθρωπος που μου την συστησε την δινει σκετη χωρις να εχει φουσκωσει στο νερο (μιλαω παντα για τις μικρες περλες και οχι τις μεγαλες).Αυτο που μου εκανε τεραστια αντυπωση ομως ειναι οτι μου ειπε οτι οι περλες μπορουν να αντικαταστησουν και τους σπορους στην διατροφη των πουλιων. Ειναι μια τροφη πληρης κατι αναλογο με τα πελετς των παπαγαλων. Φυσικα δεν μπορουν να συγκριθουν οι περλες με τα φυτρα ειναι ανομοια πραγματα.

----------


## an.nicolaou

στη συσκευασία λέει ότι πρέπει να φουσκωσουν σε νερό από το βράδυ μέχρι το πρωί. άρα να τις δώσουμε στα πουλιά μας χωρίς να τις βάλουμε στο νερό πιστεύω είναι λάθος.δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος το έχει δοκιμάσει.

----------


## George.72

> στη συσκευασία λέει ότι πρέπει να φουσκωσουν σε νερό από το βράδυ μέχρι το πρωί. άρα να τις δώσουμε στα πουλιά μας χωρίς να τις βάλουμε στο νερό πιστεύω είναι λάθος.δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος το έχει δοκιμάσει.


Ανδρέα, μην μπερδεύεσαι...είναι άλλες οι πέρλες που δεν βάζεις νερό (είναι πιο μικρές και δίνονται όπως είναι ) άλλωστε αναφέρεται και παραπάνω...

----------


## an.nicolaou

οκ, αλλά δεν γμνωριζα ότι  η ****  βγάζει και άλλες πέρλες. εκτός αν είναι άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## George.72

> οκ, αλλά δεν γμνωριζα ότι  η ****  βγάζει και άλλες πέρλες. εκτός αν είναι άλλη εταιρία.


Ναι..είναι της συγκεκριμένης εταιρείας....

----------


## Grekw

τι εχει μεσα ακριβως?

----------


## jk21

post 4 υπαρχουν τα ακριβη συστατικα

----------

